
Paying to Work: Australian Startup Offers “Learning Platform of the Future” - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/programs/hack/would-you-pay-to-work-for-a-company/8281544
======
bootload
_" instead of sitting in lectures we get you working on projects with real
companies to learn the right skills and build a portfolio of work. "_

Paper Plane explaining ^how it works^:
[https://www.paperplaneprojects.com.au/how-it-
works/](https://www.paperplaneprojects.com.au/how-it-works/) and another _"
Re-thinking Traditional Education"_ ~
[https://www.paperplaneprojects.com.au/blog/rethinking-
tradit...](https://www.paperplaneprojects.com.au/blog/rethinking-traditional-
education/)

Is replacing _" one 4 year course to a series of 6-8 week projects"_ enough?

